# Digitaluhr



## chrisjahl (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

wuste nicht wo ich diese frage reinstellen soll weil sie nix mit PCs zu tun hat.

Würde gerne mal Wissen wie die Uhrenhersteller es bei Digitaluhren realisieren wie lang eine sekunde ist und diese dann zu zählen.
Ich hoffe meine Frage ist gut verständlich.

mfg chris


----------



## hubbl (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke mal das regeln die am Takt des Chips.
Digitaluhren haben wie PCs auch mikrochips mit einem Takt nur vieeel langsamer (;
Bestimmte Operationen brauchen eine bestimmte Anzahl von Takten, wie z.B addieren oder bit von Speicheradresse A nach Speicheradresse B zu schieben. Anhand davon kann man nun rechnen und bestimmen wie viele Operationen nötig sind um eine Sekunde "vergehen" zu lassen. Wenn du nun einen Takt von sag ich mal 100mHz hast und das addieren von einer 1 zu einem anderen Wert "dauert" 10 Takte(ist eigentlich viel zu viel aber reicht als Beispiel) dann kannst du rechnen das du 10 Millionen mal +1 rechnest um eine Sekunde zu erhalten. Das packst du nun in eine automatisierte Schleife und dann haste deinen Sekunden zähler.
Das alles hab ich aus der Schule wo wir anhand von Microcomputern Assembler gelernt haben und da haben wir so ziehmlich genau solche sachen gemacht.

Gruß und schöne Feiertage


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

folgende Möglichkeiten sind wohl die gängigsten:

Quarzoszillator (sehr genau und stabil)
Multivibrator z.B. in Form des Timer-ICs 555 (weniger genau und stabil)
Abgreifen der Netzfrequenz (im Schnitt meist recht genau, aber nicht immer stabil)

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## PC Heini (25. Dezember 2007)

Noch fündiger wirst Du in einem Elektronik Forum. Dort sind dann die Takt und Frequenz Generatoren genau beschrieben.


----------

